# sick of picking up uberx with xl



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

Im so tired of these uberx trips with my suv. Xl is still very cheap, so I don't understand why they don't charge the pax for xl, if they're in a hurry for a ride. 90% of pax would pay xl price anyway, yet uber takes it out of my pocket.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> Im so tired of these uberx trips with my suv.


Why accept them? Only accept XL trips. If you have trouble because of your acceptance percentage (unlikely with XL) just claim you didn't know that you HAD to accept X trips.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> Im so tired of these uberx trips with my suv. Xl is still very cheap, so I don't understand why they don't charge the pax for xl, if they're in a hurry for a ride. 90% of pax would pay xl price anyway, yet uber takes it out of my pocket.


Why anyone would sign up to drive XL and also agree to pick up UberX? Flippin unbelievable .. Another one to add to the Uber slave list.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> Im so tired of these uberx trips with my suv. Xl is still very cheap, so I don't understand why they don't charge the pax for xl, if they're in a hurry for a ride. 90% of pax would pay xl price anyway, yet uber takes it out of my pocket.





Former Yellow Driver said:


> Why accept them? Only accept XL trips. If you have trouble because of your acceptance percentage (unlikely with XL) just claim you didn't know that you HAD to accept X trips.


What do you do when you get an UberX call, you drive up in your XL vehicle and you have a total of 5 riders waiting?


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> What do you do when you get an UberX call, you drive up in your XL vehicle and you have a total of 5 riders waiting?


You tell them the ride needs to be canceled and rerequested as an XL. The UberX Waybill will only cover 4 passengers. There was a post about this with a Black/SUV Driver who would do the same.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> What do you do when you get an UberX call, you drive up in your XL vehicle and you have a total of 5 riders waiting?





UberSonic said:


> You tell them the ride needs to be canceled and rerequested as an XL.


No you don't. You just let all of them in your car and after the trip is over and they are so happy because they think they got over on you......you one star them and ask Uber for a fare review for an XL rate due to 5 passengers.
Per the email from Uber for XL drivers:
"*What happens if a rider tries to put more than four people in my car on an uberX trip?*

As an uberXL driver you may sometimes receive uberX requests where 5 or more riders enter the vehicle. In this situation, you can take as many riders as legally fit in your vehicle and notify Uber at the end of the trip to apply an uberXL rate. "


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Per the email from Uber for XL drivers:
> "*What happens if a rider tries to put more than four people in my car on an uberX trip?*
> 
> As an uberXL driver you may sometimes receive uberX requests where 5 or more riders enter the vehicle. In this situation, you can take as many riders as legally fit in your vehicle and notify Uber at the end of the trip to apply an uberXL rate. "


This is the way to go. Don't tell the customer to cancel and reorder or you are just begging for a 1 star.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> No you don't. You just let all of them in your car and after the trip is over and they are so happy because they think they got over on you......you one star them and ask Uber for a fare review for an XL rate due to 5 passengers.
> Per the email from Uber for XL drivers:
> "*What happens if a rider tries to put more than four people in my car on an uberX trip?*
> 
> As an uberXL driver you may sometimes receive uberX requests where 5 or more riders enter the vehicle. In this situation, you can take as many riders as legally fit in your vehicle and notify Uber at the end of the trip to apply an uberXL rate. "


What are the steps within the app to do this? This is much easier for both parties


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> What are the steps within the app to do this? This is much easier for both parties


I would assume marking a "Technical Difficulties" Fare Review would be the right category.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> I would assume marking a "Technical Difficulties" Fare Review would be the right category.


Regardless of which category you use under "Fare Review" you are going to need to answer an email with the details. At least in my market, I have always needed to answer an email requesting details. I just quote the above from Uber's email to XL drivers and tell Uber that it should have been an XL trip because X number of people wanted me to take them. No problem. Customer is unaware of any of this. I'm pretty sure that the customer doesn't even get an email receipt until after the Fare Review. So they don't see the price change. Is it possible that some day a customer will claim that s/he was charged too much and they only had 4 passengers? Possibly. So far it hasn't happened and if it ever does....I'll write it off as just another trip that I got paid less than I should have. Hopefully Uber keeps track of these liars and they are only able to pull that once.


----------



## UberDan (Sep 14, 2014)

I cant imagine youll get many pings if youre only willing to take groups of 5+


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberDan said:


> I cant imagine youll get many pings if youre only willing to take groups of 5+


Yeah especially since the 2x rate here is 8$ pick and 5$ per mile lol ... cab is half price.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I dont think it's intentional here in Tulsa. Just client education. I get the feeling(from the tone of some comments on this forum) that some markets get a ton of douchy clients, but Tulsa is great and most are eager to learn and excited that its here.


----------



## Travis Kalanick (Sep 30, 2014)

Don't worry 

Here at Uber our philosophy is more rides = more money 

Uber onnn


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Tulsa is great and most are eager to learn and excited that its here.


Hopefully it, amd they will stay that way. Not sure if my market has more "douchy" clients or whether as time goes by and the rates continue to drop that we are just attracting more of the bus rider crowd.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Travis Kalanick said:


> Don't worry
> 
> Here at Uber our philosophy is more rides = more money
> 
> Uber onnn


Problem is Drivers are complaining they are not getting more rides. When is this more rides stuff suppose to start?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> When is this more rides stuff suppose to start?


Almost immediately after the next rate cut.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Almost immediately after the next rate cut.


Before you know it we will be paying the riders to ride.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Before you know it we will be paying the riders to ride.


You're NOT? Based on some of the posts from the ratings chasing *****s on this forum I thought that was part of the ice water and mints program.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Before you know it we will be paying the riders to ride.


Pretty sure another poster mentioned free handjobs and fingerbangs ... if I can get 10 bucks and a handjob to jump in an uberx I will go from driver to a rider for life


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> What do you do when you get an UberX call, you drive up in your XL vehicle and you have a total of 5 riders waiting?


Tell 'em to piss off


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Tell 'em to piss off


That's nicer than I would put it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberDan said:


> I cant imagine youll get many pings if youre only willing to take groups of 5+


It's important (IMHO) to note that at LEAST half of my XL requests are for groups of 4 or less. Very often 2 and sometimes 1 person only. They just don't want to take the chance of being crammed into the back of a Prius.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> It's important (IMHO) to note that at LEAST half of my XL requests are for groups of 4 or less. Very often 2 and sometimes 1 person only. They just don't want to take the chance of being crammed into the back of a Prius.


I agree. **** prius' s and the enviro-pansies that operate them.
I hope you get hit by a real vehicle.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> It's important (IMHO) to note that at LEAST half of my XL requests are for groups of 4 or less. Very often 2 and sometimes 1 person only. They just don't want to take the chance of being crammed into the back of a Prius.


I will agree on this one, as I am one who has done it. I took Uber as a rider a couple of weeks ago. We had 4 in our group, but we called XL anyway, because we are of a larger size, we wanted to be comfortable. Granted, we wound up with a 3.8* rated minivan that was missing one of the middle seats (Only seats for 5, not the required 6), smelled, and the driver didn't know how to navigate... but that's a different story. Next ride we requested XL, 3*.... We canceled that one and went with a Black instead. Got a TownCar and we were happy.

I was SHOCKED that there were drivers in the area that bad.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You're NOT? Based on some of the posts from the ratings chasing *****s on this forum I thought that was part of the ice water and mints program.


Why in the hell does it piss you off when drivers provide water/mints?

My cost on those items is less than 3 cents a rider. Yeah, it's a rating thing. I also heard if you have bad attitude and are not civil to customers you might be in the wrong biz, no matter how bad the pay is.

I'd also give a complete stranger a mini bottle of water for nothing if they asked me. Wow! I must be a ratings ***** huh?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

For the record if you drive XL and are running people around the downtown scene for a net $2.4o you're an idiot. BUT unfortunately when one is trolling for higher paying fares it's just part of the biz. It's also boring as hell to sit and wait just for XL fares and there seems to be issues with too many cancelled pings as well. 

Uber should make it available to sign on only for XL because SOME times that is all that I want to do, like the busy times at the airport. There is no need to send X pings to me when I'm trolling for XL's. It only pisses the customers off when you don't pick them up on X pings, I'm sure.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Yeah especially since the 2x rate here is 8$ pick and 5$ per mile lol ... cab is half price.


And good luck finding one when things are busy. It ain't happening. Nor is it going to happen 'expeditiously.'

Best fare I've had to date was a 30 min. XL trek in a 3.5X surge on an early Friday eve. $203. Made 2 hours trolling shitty X $2.40 net fares that day all disappear and brought my day gross to 5oo bucks in a hurry. Bust ass for 1o hours for $300. Then 1 ride for $203. Strange biz, that way.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> This is the way to go. Don't tell the customer to cancel and reorder or you are just begging for a 1 star.


Who cares about the one star, uber doesn't, trust me, they need you on the road, the star rating is only there to keep drivers in line.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber should make it available to sign on only for XL because SOME times that is all that I want to do, like the busy times at the airport. There is no need to send X pings to me when I'm trolling for XL's. It only pisses the customers off when you don't pick them up on X pings, I'm sure.


I'm an UberXL driver in Boston and beginning last month, we are able to select the XL only option when logging in. I have two vehicles listed. If I only want XL requests, I select my XL vehicle. Here's a screenshot from the announcement email:


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> I'm an UberXL driver in Boston and beginning last month, we are able to select the XL only option when logging in. I have two vehicles listed. If I only want XL requests, I select my XL vehicle. Here's a screenshot from the announcement email:
> 
> View attachment 1494


NICE! Hopefully the technology will flow downhill to the balance of us. I try that option every week to see if it's there.

Or MAYBE I just need to email the local office and have them set up my vehicle as TWO vehicles?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> My cost on those items is less than 3 cents a rider. Yeah, it's a rating thing.


Ratings *****.


scrurbscrud said:


> I also heard if you have bad attitude and are not civil to customers you might be in the wrong biz, no matter how bad the pay is.


Yep. Do you have a bad attitude and are you not civil to customers? Being a ratings ***** helps....but you really need to work on the others. I manage to do well without bribing my customers, but then I don't have your issues with attitude or customer service.


scrurbscrud said:


> I'd also give a complete stranger a mini bottle of water for nothing if they asked me. Wow! I must be a ratings ***** huh?


Wellllll bless your little heart. You gave a complete stranger a bottle of water? Perhaps you should write Travis and see if you can get some more stars for THAT!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> *Ratings *****.
> Yep. *Do you have a bad attitude and are you not civil to customers? Being a *ratings ****** helps....but *you really need to work* on the others. I *manage to do well without bribing *my customers, but then *I don't have your issues* with attitude or customer service.
> Wellllll bless your little heart. You gave a complete stranger a bottle of water? *Perhaps you should write Travis and see if you can get some more stars *for THAT!


Local anti-water/mint nazi in action above. Do you wear high heels with your leather and whip?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Local anti-water/mint nazi in action above. Do you wear high heels with your leather and whip?


I agree with Former Yellow but still your post was hot


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I agree with Former Yellow but still your post was hot


For XL rates I have no personal issues with water mints.

It's an irrelevant point. If I had to spend 3 cents a fare to make another guy look like a tight ass and be polite to my paying customers, so be it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's an irrelevant point. If I had to spend 3 cents a fare to make another guy look like a tight ass and be polite to my paying customers, so be it.


Don't forget your generous offer of water to a non customer. Perhaps instead of me looking like a tight ass....you come across to the customers as a ****ty kiss up. In other words....a *ratings ******.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Don't forget your generous offer of water to a non customer. Perhaps instead of me looking like a tight ass....you come across to the customers as a ****ty kiss up. In other words....a *ratings ******.


"No money no honey!".


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> What do you do when you get an UberX call, you drive up in your XL vehicle and you have a total of 5 riders waiting?


What I did today. I told her she could cancel and then order UBER XL. She did. I was happy.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Why accept them? Only accept XL trips. If you have trouble because of your acceptance percentage (unlikely with XL) just claim you didn't know that you HAD to accept X trips.


SD started a program last week where you could duplicate your XL qualified X ride into a separate vehicle XL. So one has the option to log in as only an XL. And will not see any X rides. So either it has not spread yet, or some just like to moan.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Don't forget your generous offer of water to a non customer. Perhaps instead of me looking like a tight ass....*you come across to the customers as a ****ty kiss up.* In other words....a *ratings ******.


You don't know shit.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You don't know shit.


Easy there punchy.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You don't know shit.


tsk....tsk....tsk You should really work on your temper. Perhaps sucking up for so many hours has depleted your patience for those that don't agree with you. Have a 3 cent bottle of water and relax.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber should make it available to sign on only for XL .


They do in San Diego.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Easy for Uber to amend the app to solve this XL/X problem: once you end the trip, you enter the number of passengers that were on the ride and the app calculates the fare accordingly (or alternatively, before you end the trip, the app asks you if there were 5 or more passengers and you just hit yes or no).


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Easy for Uber to amend the app to solve this XL/X problem: once you end the trip, you enter the number of passengers that were on the ride and the app calculates the fare accordingly (or alternatively, before you end the trip, the app asks you if there were 5 or more passengers and you just hit yes or no).


Easy fix yes but helping drivers is at the bottom of the priority list. Travis needs a bigger yacht.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> tsk....tsk....tsk You should really work on your temper. Perhaps sucking up for so many hours has depleted your patience for those that don't agree with you. Have a 3 cent bottle of water and relax.


Anyone who demeans drivers over mini bottled water has other issues, whatever they are.

XL rates are decent. I have no issue with those rates nor providing simple/civil amenities to people I spend sometimes an hour or more in a vehicle with.

Say nay it doesn't work for you if you think so and shut your mouth from there.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Easy there punchy.


That clown has been rolling over drivers over mini bottled water since I started posting here. He's a wad.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Easy for Uber to amend the app to solve this XL/X problem: once you end the trip, you enter the number of passengers that were on the ride and the app calculates the fare accordingly (or alternatively, before you end the trip, the app asks you if there were 5 or more passengers and you just hit yes or no).


That option is not provided on the app nor does that solve the pissed off customers who are upcharged.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> That clown has been rolling over drivers over mini bottled water since I started posting here. He's a wad.


I've been rolling over ratings *****s since you've been posting here. Your issue is that you are a ratings ***** and therefor don't like to be called out on it. Why respond to untrue allegations with anger and name calling? Be the bigger 3 cent bottled water to strangers person that you can be.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> That option is not provided on the app nor does that solve the pissed off customers who are upcharged.


What pissed off customers? The ones that call for a X when they have 5 people? I upcharge those people now and don't have a problem.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> This is the way to go. Don't tell the customer to cancel and reorder or you are just begging for a 1 star.


Hey, you were right! Nice. I am assuming my 4.74 dropped to 4.72 today after I walked the foreign college student through the cancel and rebook prior to their departure to the beach yesterday. Perhaps I should have said it would cost more than X but less than 2X. Thanks for the prescient opinion.


----------



## dmacieljr_75 (Oct 8, 2014)

"*What happens if a rider tries to put more than four people in my car on an uberX trip?*

As an uberXL driver you may sometimes receive uberX requests where 5 or more riders enter the vehicle. In this situation, you can take as many riders as legally fit in your vehicle and notify Uber at the end of the trip to apply an uberXL rate. "[/QUOTE]
Very good to know thank you


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> Im so tired of these uberx trips with my suv. Xl is still very cheap, so I don't understand why they don't charge the pax for xl, if they're in a hurry for a ride. 90% of pax would pay xl price anyway, yet uber takes it out of my pocket.


Nobody is taking money out of your pocket. You are taking it out of your pocket and dumping in on the ground. Nobody is making you accept the UberX pings -- they have given you the choice to do so. I see that as a benefit to you, not a detriment. It's your decision whether to fill in your time with an UberX request, or wait for an XL ping.


----------



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> Im so tired of these uberx trips with my suv. Xl is still very cheap, so I don't understand why they don't charge the pax for xl, if they're in a hurry for a ride. 90% of pax would pay xl price anyway, yet uber takes it out of my pocket.


 Hello everyone,

I have a dodge journey. Is that a UberX or UberXL? I am less than 24-hours old in driving for Uber. Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Precious said:


> I have a dodge journey. Is that a UberX or UberXL?


Including the driver....how many seat belts do you have?


----------



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello FYD, 5 including mine.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

You can pick-up a maximum of four passengers. You are a UberX


----------



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks FYD ! (Former Yellow Driver)


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

You're welcome.......Precious!


----------



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

Please see image below. I've seen the shaded - yellow, orange and red areas, with the red showing 1.5x, 2.0x and 2.5x. 

1. Does anyone know what the rates in Atlanta are for those areas?

2. Let's say red area is $10, when it shows 2.5x, does that mean that the rate becomes $25?

3. Is the 1.5x, 2.0x or 2.5x for the ENTIRE shaded area or just where the number sits?

Thanks :=)


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

_"I was SHOCKED that there were drivers in the area that bad."_



UberSonic said:


> I will agree on this one, as I am one who has done it. I took Uber as a rider a couple of weeks ago. We had 4 in our group, but we called XL anyway, because we are of a larger size, we wanted to be comfortable. Granted, we wound up with a 3.8* rated minivan that was missing one of the middle seats (Only seats for 5, not the required 6), smelled, and the driver didn't know how to navigate... but that's a different story. Next ride we requested XL, 3*.... We canceled that one and went with a Black instead. Got a TownCar and we were happy.
> 
> I guess you get what you pay. Uber expects good drivers that care, they have to spread just a tiny bit of those tens of billions around. I still try to do my best, and keep my 10 year old Escape clean, but I sure don't have the excitement that I did going into it. I still love the job, but I just feel like at some point Uber is going to make it impossible, financially, to keep doing it. It's a thin margin now. I feel impending doom.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 11, 2014)

Travis Kalanick said:


> Don't worry
> 
> Here at Uber our philosophy is more rides = more money
> 
> Uber onnn


Hey Travis....your motto should also be that you take care of your drivers when they have issues with their payments as well. Perhaps a little education with your Uber Support teams would assist them with actually responding to emails. You're only as good as the people you employ.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> _"I was SHOCKED that there were drivers in the area that bad."_


Politely and professionally said...without *****ing


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Precious said:


> Please see image below. I've seen the shaded - yellow, orange and red areas, with the red showing 1.5x, 2.0x and 2.5x.
> 
> 1. Does anyone know what the rates in Atlanta are for those areas?
> 
> ...





Precious said:


> Please see image below. I've seen the shaded - yellow, orange and red areas, with the red showing 1.5x, 2.0x and 2.5x.
> 
> 1. Does anyone know what the rates in Atlanta are for those areas?
> 
> ...


1. $1.30 base .$1.22 mile.$0.16 min.
2.yes it is.
3.it would be that ENTIRE shaded area


----------



## Foxer (Oct 16, 2014)

I mix my X and XL trips a little. On the weekend evenings when it's busiest, I distance myself from clubby areas as to filter the calls a bit. You can't totally escape the X calls, but it'll help. Seems there is a shortage of XL in Atlanta, so I sometimes get calls from halfway across town.. which can be a tough choice.


----------



## Hustler's University (Oct 16, 2014)

I am UberX and Uber XL I pick up both. 

Most of my Uber X fares kick Uber XL fares in the ass. 

Quantity and duration . 

Even at night and weekends I still get more X than XL Last weekend I had a 6 person trip, nice folks $38 for the Fare -20 mins and $20 tip for letting them use my audio jack ( they said a lot of drivers would not let them do it) listen to a playlist on one the passenger's iPhone. I remember it well because it was the longest and most earned on XL all week! However I had several weekday non surge X rides in the $30-$50 dollar range. I think SUV drivers who have good spots probably make the most.

I had to resubmit ( send pictures of my 3rd seat ) to get to XL 

Last week 63 trips
19 were XL and most were $9-$12


----------



## Hustler's University (Oct 16, 2014)

If they are across town call them! In the beginning I had a ton of cancelations! I ask straight up do you need the service or will you cancel when I am halfway there? Not one cancelation in route since I started that. I would agree about staying away from the clubs. I have six drunk girls at 1AM ( Tongue and Groove) one felt me up! Loud, trashy and no tip.....well maybe the partial hand job was the tip...maybe.


----------



## Foxer (Oct 16, 2014)

Giving them a call is an excellent idea. A lot of times I intentionally relocate to the perimeter, to catch potentially larger fares into town. There is nothing more aggravating than some drunk that's 20 min away cancelling after you've gotten stuck on the highway heading in his direction using precious fuel up to have it cancelled mid trip.


----------



## Hustler's University (Oct 16, 2014)

Foxer said:


> I mix my X and XL trips a little. On the weekend evenings when it's busiest, I distance myself from clubby areas as to filter the calls a bit. You can't totally escape the X calls, but it'll help. Seems there is a shortage of XL in Atlanta, so I sometimes get calls from halfway across town.. which can be a tough choice.





Foxer said:


> Giving them a call is an excellent idea. A lot of times I intentionally relocate to the perimeter, to catch potentially larger fares into town. There is nothing more aggravating than some drunk that's 20 min away cancelling after you've gotten stuck on the highway heading in his direction using precious fuel up to have it cancelled mid trip.


Yep! Stay away from Roswell and Abernathy after 8AM you will get people at the transit stations ( nothing wrong with the people) short runs of the $6 dollar variety and you have a potential to get stuck on 400 or 285 and miss a lot of business. One morning I got stuck on 400 for 45 minutes and missed several fares! Work your way over to 75 South Cumberland and West Places a ton of airport runs over there. One morning I had four back to back!


----------



## William Howell (Oct 17, 2014)

Travis Kalanick said:


> Don't worry
> 
> Here at Uber our philosophy is more rides = more money
> 
> Uber onnn


How you doing thief?


----------



## Foxer (Oct 16, 2014)

Hustler's University said:


> Yep! Stay away from Roswell and Abernathy after 8AM you will get people at the transit stations ( nothing wrong with the people) short runs of the $6 dollar variety and you have a potential to get stuck on 400 or 285 and miss a lot of business. One morning I got stuck on 400 for 45 minutes and missed several fares! Work your way over to 75 South Cumberland and West Places a ton of airport runs over there. One morning I had four back to back!


Cool... I live in the Cumberland area, so that'll be easy


----------



## DriverEd (Dec 20, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> I'm an UberXL driver in Boston and beginning last month, we are able to select the XL only option when logging in. I have two vehicles listed. If I only want XL requests, I select my XL vehicle. Here's a screenshot from the announcement email:
> 
> View attachment 1494


What did you do to allow you to sign up the one car for XL only?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DriverEd said:


> What did you do to allow you to sign up the one car for XL only?


Write your local Uber office and request it.


----------



## DriverEd (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks - I'll give it a try. And in the mean time it sounds like the best advice is to go to "need help" and select the more that 4 riders option. I'm new to this, how can I tell if the rider has requested an X or XL?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DriverEd said:


> I'm new to this, how can I tell if the rider has requested an X or XL?


It will show when you get the initial ping.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> Im so tired of these uberx trips with my suv. Xl is still very cheap, so I don't understand why they don't charge the pax for xl, if they're in a hurry for a ride. 90% of pax would pay xl price anyway, yet uber takes it out of my pocket.


****ing shameless poacher! 
If you have issues with X rates, stay the **** out of getting them and only accept XL. No one is forcing you to poach and follow it up by adding insult to injury.


----------



## DriverEd (Dec 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> It will show when you get the initial ping.


Great - thanks


----------



## DriverEd (Dec 20, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> ****ing shameless poacher!
> If you have issues with X rates, stay the **** out of getting them and only accept XL. No one is forcing you to poach and follow it up by adding insult to injury.


Explain "poaching"


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't have an XL vehicle, and it's only worked twice - When I show up and there is more then 4, I first say "You need an XL vehicle - let me check to see if one is available". I open my rider app and check if a XL car is available. If a XL car isn't available, or I say "You can either use me and have your friend order another car, or I can drive you, swing back and grab your friend and bring him here too".

Like I said, it's only worked twice. Both the times, the riders had a friend request a second car, so it wasn't money in my pocket. Most of the other times, XL is available and they cancel me and request the XL.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

i wish we had XL.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I don't have an XL vehicle, and it's only worked twice - When I show up and there is more then 4, I first say "You need an XL vehicle - let me check to see if one is available". I open my rider app and check if a XL car is available. If a XL car isn't available, or I say "You can either use me and have your friend order another car, or I can drive you, swing back and grab your friend and bring him here too".
> 
> Like I said, it's only worked twice. Both the times, the riders had a friend request a second car, so it wasn't money in my pocket. Most of the other times, XL is available and they cancel me and request the XL.


They probably also low rated you as well. I always send out a text ahead of time that explains the basic rules (no open containers, no tobacco, 4 max.) and also asks them to verify pickup location. If I get there and they want to try to violate any of the rules, I no-show them.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> They probably also low rated you as well. I always send out a text ahead of time that explains the basic rules (no open containers, no tobacco, 4 max.) and also asks them to verify pickup location. If I get there and they want to try to violate any of the rules, I no-show them.


I have unlimited texting with T-mobile, but I don't need to waste it for every rider. Not saying it's a bad idea to text riders, I would just spend more time trying to text them then to show up and tell them to GTFO.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I have unlimited texting with T-mobile, but I don't need to waste it for every rider. Not saying it's a bad idea to text riders, I would just spend more time trying to text them then to show up and tell them to GTFO.


I have a generic text saved on my clipboard. The advantage is that sometimes (not always), they will cancel quickly after getting the text.


----------

